# Cleaning Pots. Prototype



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

I need to clean my pots on one of my guitars.
Using DeOxit. We know the mess a spray
can create. I haven't tried this yet, but ..


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a great idea for cleaning pots without having to remove them to contain the mess. I'm going to do that too the next time I break out my deoxit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I need to clean my pots on one of my guitars.
> Using DeOxit. We know the mess a spray
> can create. I haven't tried this yet, but ..


Laristotle...you have to be one of the most mechanically creative persons I have ever met! I am so jealous of your skills and the ability to easily think "outside of the box".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Stewmac sells an adapter that does this... I have one, it's okay, don't use it much and instead just squirt in the pot.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Just going to point out that the place where you really want to get the spray is inside the body of the pot where the conductive track and the wiper are- basically the large opening in the casing behind the solder lugs... seems like trying to weep it down around the shaft is going to be the 'hard way'.

I could see this being useful if you don't have an easy way to access the backside of the pot.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Just going to point out that the place where you really want to get the spray is inside the body of the pot where the conductive track and the wiper are- basically the large opening in the casing behind the solder lugs... seems like trying to weep it down around the shaft is going to be the 'hard way'.


+1 on this


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

one of the tech guys at B&J told me about deoxit...his tip was to pump a bit on the top of the cap and apply small drops with the tip of a plastic tooth pick..........a little goes a long way


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

@ Dave. Thank you.

I think I may have seen that 'stewmac adapter'. It's what made 
think of this. The pot in the pic is just a template to thread the tube.
The pots are in my 35 year old bass. With all the wiring and switches,
I don't want to risk taking it all out of the cavity and breaking a solder joint.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Gtrguy is right, spraying the shaft won't clean the pot. The solution must go inside the pot on the traces, which are behind the solder lugs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the input.
I'll have to rethink this.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Some of the cleaner will most likely find it's way onto the carbon track. It only takes a drop. If it didn't work at all, I don't think stew-mac would get away with selling the jig.
The biggest problem is you end up washing out the grease that is in the shaft bushing. So the pot may end up feeling loose.
If it's a hard pot to get at, you have nothing to lose. I have also used this method where you have one scratchy pot in a mixer that requires major disassembly to get at otherwise.
If it doesn't work, or changes the feel too much, you can always replace it, or take it apart & clean the track + relube the bushing.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This might not work perfectly for some but I'll steal the idea for bicycles.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There are various similar tools for cleaning/re-lubing cables on motorcycles so that you don't have to take things apart, which can be a bitch. The proper diameter clear vinyl tubing from say Princess Auto is cheap. Mostly sold as gas line. I don't close the end tho. Just a little cleaner then you can turn the pot with a small screw driver which helps clean things. On pots for amps etc. you have to be a bit more careful especially if you are working on something with tubes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

I met up with a couple of friends today. One of them brought his can
of DeOxit for me to borrow. Instead, I brought along a Ink Syringe
and sprayed an inch worth into it. If I can't access the pots via the
lugs, I'll try cbg1's idea and just drip it down the shaft.
Thanks again gentlemen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I met up with a couple of friends today. One of them brought his can
> of DeOxit for me to borrow. Instead, I brought along a Ink Syringe
> and sprayed an inch worth into it. If I can't access the pots via the
> lugs, I'll try cbg1's idea and just drip it down the shaft.
> Thanks again gentlemen.


Back in the day having one of those would get you a fine. That being said, did using the syringe work?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Back in the day having one of those would get you a fine. That being said, did using the syringe work?


Haven't tried it yet. 
First priority was a few barley sandwiches. lol.
I'll get at it tomorrow.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i'm not sure you will have much luck cleaning via the shaft....as others have posted you need to get the cleaner onto the wiper contact and the resistive trace.....

the main reason for using the toothpick is to avoid having to deal with cleaner over spray....

good luck with your repair




laristotle said:


> I met up with a couple of friends today. One of them brought his can
> of DeOxit for me to borrow. Instead, I brought along a Ink Syringe
> and sprayed an inch worth into it. If I can't access the pots via the
> lugs, I'll try cbg1's idea and just drip it down the shaft.
> Thanks again gentlemen.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't tried DeOxit but I have had great success in cleaning pots and switches with Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol. I put it into a small spray bottle, then when used I spray it into the cavity by the solder lugs then work the pot or switch for a few turns. Let it sit for a minute then repeat and finally blow compressed air into the area to clean an residue. Has served me fine over the years and the alcohol is reasonably cheap. Switches and pots feel smooth after the treatment.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool ideas here--I have a couple of pots that could use some loosening up...


----------

